# chip



## jcb272 (May 9, 2006)

Any suggestions for a chip for an '05 SE-R?


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

There is no "chip" for the SE-R, there is however a ECU reflash. There's a little info HERE. Not sure if the project was ever completed, I stopped following it. You can probably contact technosquare for more info, price, etc...


----------



## YES SER!! (Dec 3, 2005)

I sent my ECU to Technosquare so that they could download the necessary data for production of a re-flash on the SE-R. They ended up sending me the ECU back with the upgrade for free! If you call ask to speak with Tadashi, he's really laid back and helped me out a lot. It will help if you know what code your particular ECU is (TZ, TW, TY).


----------



## jcb272 (May 9, 2006)

so what results have you noticed since?


----------



## YES SER!! (Dec 3, 2005)

It is amazing! It's the most noticeable sound upgrade I've made because I have a Nismo Intake and Mossy Exhaust so when the RPM's rise to CVT territory, the car just screams its way to the new 7200 redline. Before the flash, I could feel the car start to bog down around 6200 as it approached redline but now it pulls hard all the way! When you shift into second, it feels lke it wants to rip the tires off because it falls right into the sweet spot on the powerband. Let me just put it this way, whatever lags there were at high RPM's and when upshifting are now gone and it feels like there's at least a 10-15 HP gain from it. For details on the technical specs of the upgrade go here: 
http://www.technosquareinc.com/altima.htm 

Even though they don't show the SER on their price list, trust me they have it....


----------

